# Pb fichier numbers lu sur ipad



## louloudidoue (27 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je reviens encore avec mes fichiers numbers sur mes élèves.
Voilà le pb : j'ai fait toutes mes feuilles numbers sur mon MacBook et maintenant que j'ai acheté cette merveille d'ipad, j,ai un souci quand j'ouvre ces fichiers. Les photos qui servent de fond a certaines cellules sont déformées et ne remplissent plus les cellules sur l'ipad mais une partie de celle-ci seulement. J'ai beau essayer de modifier avec l'inspecteur mais rien n'y fait... Quelqu'un aurait-il la solution a mon pb ?

D'avance merci,

Louloudidoue

Si quelqu'un a la solution, c'est pas ici, ici, ce n'est que de la version "Mac" de Numbers, dont on parle. On déménage.


----------



## kriso (2 Octobre 2010)

louloudidoue a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je reviens encore avec mes fichiers numbers sur mes élèves.
> Voilà le pb : j'ai fait toutes mes feuilles numbers sur mon MacBook et maintenant que j'ai acheté cette merveille d'ipad, j,ai un souci quand j'ouvre ces fichiers. Les photos qui servent de fond a certaines cellules sont déformées et ne remplissent plus les cellules sur l'ipad mais une partie de celle-ci seulement. J'ai beau essayer de modifier avec l'inspecteur mais rien n'y fait... Quelqu'un aurait-il la solution a mon pb ?
> 
> ...


 
Sauf si la solution se trouve sur l'iPad


----------

